# Today 8 January on the Heidelblog: Blast from the Past And Living Confession



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 8, 2007)

Here.

rsc


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder if that particular proponent of FV would like to scrap the Nicene Creed or the Creed of Chalcedon. Talk about old and technical! Should we be bound to these old formulations?


----------

